# Crisis disk (BIOS RECOVERY) for ACER ASPIRE 4750G-2312G50MN



## alloc_21_lyndon (Sep 13, 2011)

:4-dontknoHello, i need some urgent help here..

I updated the BIOS of my ACER ASPIRE 4750G-2312G50MN.
But after restarting, my laptop's power button just keeps on blinking, together with the HDD indicator, and nothing more. It powers down and repeats the process. So i guess, the laptop's BIOS update failed.

How can I recover the BIOS? Steps were given in some site to remedy such problem but specifically for ACER ASPIRE ONE only...

Do reply. thanks!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Why was the Bios updated?
If the Bios update did not complete or was not installed properly it is possible you trashed the Mobo.
Have you looked on the Asus site or contacted Acer about a possible recovery solution?


----------



## alloc_21_lyndon (Sep 13, 2011)

I have already looked in the ACER site for help infos. unfortunately, crisis disk for my laptop isn't anywhere to be found. 

I still remain skeptic about ACER's claim that the motherboard of my laptop doesn't have any rescue disk for BIOS recovery. They just won't divulge the proper steps to do so. can you help me scour infos to remedy my problem?


----------



## ebuka (Mar 12, 2012)

pls can someone help me i will be very grateful. i updated my aspire 4750 bios driver after the installation the system cam back all i can see is just black screen. i need this help thank.


----------

